# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Mountmaker (As Needed)  Asian Art Museum  San Francisco, CA

## achiang

*Mountmaker (As Needed)  Asian Art Museum  San Francisco, CA*


The Asian Art Museum is seeking a skilled, resourceful individual with metalworking and art installation experience to fabricate mounts for the display of art objects for major exhibitions. 
 The Mountmaker will be called upon on an *as-needed* *basis for temporary assignments varying in the number of hours and days based on the exhibition*. Upcoming exhibitions include _Gorgeous_ and _Roads of Arabia_.

The Mountmaker will:

-Consult with the lead Mountmaker on design and mode of fabrication of mounts.
-Fabricate mounts for the display of art objects utilizing steel, aluminum, brass, acrylic, and other polymers.
-Ensure that mounts are unobtrusive and protect the object from damage owing to earthquakes and other environmental forces.
-Consult with museum conservators in order to design and fabricate mounts made from materials which will ensure the preservation of art on display and in storage.
-Assist other preparation staff in the movement, storage, installation, de-installation and display of objects.


*Minimum Qualifications:*

-Two (2) years of experience in the installation of exhibit displays including the installation of three-dimensional objects in conjunction with wire object mounts; or a relevant combination of education, training, and experience.
-Knowledge of standard tools, practices, and methods used in exhibit installation; safe work practices related to the installation of art.
-Knowledge of welding and braising techniques.
-Skill in the use of small power tools such as drills, jigsaws, and circular saws.
-Physical agility, good vision, and manual dexterity required to fabricate mounts, move art and operate tools/equipment. 
-Ability to lift and move heavy objects up to 50 pounds and at heights up to 6 feet; physically handle delicate and valuable works of art with extreme care.
-Ability to problem solve and to work well under pressure with conflicting demands.
-Extremely reliable, and dependable, with sense of humor.


*Note:*
-May involve exposure to chemicals, fumes, heat, dust and toxins. Required to wear safety glasses and mask when necessary for safety.
-The successful applicant for this position must undergo a background check prior to hiring.


*Compensation:*  $23.08 per hour


Apply online at:  bit.ly/1jpAytA
Or send a letter of interest and resume ASAPto:

*HUMAN RESOURCES
Asian Art Museum
200 Larkin Street
San Francisco, CA 94102
FAX: 415.861.2359*

The Asian Art Museum is one of the largest museums in the Western world devoted exclusively to Asian art and culture. Home to more than 18,000 works of art from over 40 Asian countries, we strive to be a catalyst for discovery, dialogue, and inspiration. With Asia as our lens and art as our cornerstone, we spark connections across cultures and through time, igniting curiosity, conversation, and creativity.

*The Asian Art Museum embraces diversity in its mission, programs, and staff.*

----------


## Jamie Hascall

I wish I was closer as I'd love to have the chance to work with Vince Avalos and the rest of the staff at the Asian.

----------

